# The ultimate 24 hour Raketa?



## Andrei Raevsky (Mar 14, 2009)

Dear friends,

Raketa as just made a limited series of Titanium-nitrade coated watches. I have posted a small review and a picture of the watch on my website: http://russian24hours.info/?page_id=71

Check it out and please let me know what you think!

Kind regards,

Andrei


----------



## Abbazz (May 12, 2009)

Andrei Raevsky said:


> Check it out and please let me know what you think!


Nice watch. Too bad it doesn't have the 12 o'clock mark on top.

Cheers!

Abbazz


----------



## Andrei Raevsky (Mar 14, 2009)

If I remember correctly, I did see some Raketa with 12 on top (maybe on a WUS forum?), but most Russian watches have "military/science/space" kind of roots and they usually have the 24 on top.

Kind regards,

Andrei


----------



## Abbazz (May 12, 2009)

I've recently bought this modern Raketa, which has a dial with 12 on top:










I really don't like those WWII themed watches, but despite all my efforts, that's the only Raketa I have ever found with 12 on top. I also find the dial particularly legible for a 24h watch. If only the minutes and seconds hand were a little bit longer and those stupid Naz1 emblems were omitted, it would become my ideal 24h watch.

Cheers!

Abbazz


----------



## Andrei Raevsky (Mar 14, 2009)

Agreed on everything: great watch, stupid WWII crap.
how is the luming?


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

Every time I see one of those it really boggles my mind. Ignoring the lack of taste it doesn't even make sense to put WWII era German stuff on a Russian watch.


----------



## Andrei Raevsky (Mar 14, 2009)

my feelings exactly. franlky, I can only guess that this kind of crap comes out of a desperate attempt at keeping Raketa alive during the years of huge crisis. I mean, they did it all, from :-x:-x:-x:-x eagles to Joe Stalin and KGB logos. I just tell myself that sitting in the comfort of relative prosperity and not having to try to save at least something from a company which had to downsize from 6'000 emloyees to 30(!) I should not judge them too harshly. 

but yes, this WWII stuff bothers me to (and I did not put any of these on my website for that reason)

(I wrote N A Z I eagles and it got changed into four grinning faces. That's a little silly, but whatever. Let's see if "National Socialist" will be censored too. HA! It did not. No such thing as intelligent censorship ;-))


----------



## Abbazz (May 12, 2009)

Andrei Raevsky said:


> Agreed on everything: great watch, stupid WWII crap.
> how is the luming?


The lume is quite weak and doesn't last long, but that's not really a surprise coming from Raketa.

Cheers!

Abbazz


----------



## Andrei Raevsky (Mar 14, 2009)

Same here. I have a "regular" Pilot1 with weak lumes, and this special edition has no luming at all, I guess Raketa much has given up on the costs of high-quality lumling like what Aviator or Sturmanskie use.

Buy then, the comparison is unfair since Volmax watches cost about 4x 5x the price of a (regular) Raketa.

Interestingly, there is one area where Raketas are *better* than Volmax 24 hours: their 2623-NA movement can be hacked, whereas the Poljot 2623 movement on Aviators and Sturmanskie cannot.

All-in-all, I find Raketas an amazing deal for the price.

Cheers!


----------



## Abbazz (May 12, 2009)

Andrei Raevsky said:


> All-in-all, I find Raketas an amazing deal for the price.


+1 |>|>|>|>|>

Cheers!

Abbazz


----------



## raketawatches (Feb 21, 2010)

abbazz said:


> i've recently bought this modern raketa, which has a dial with 12 on top:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it is a scandal that you post such a fake raketa here on this forum.... This watch was never produced by us.... Our factory lost 166 workers during the fight against the ....... I ask for a little respect!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raketawatches (Feb 21, 2010)

Andrei Raevsky said:


> my feelings exactly. franlky, I can only guess that this kind of crap comes out of a desperate attempt at keeping Raketa alive during the years of huge crisis. I mean, they did it all, from :-x:-x:-x:-x eagles to Joe Stalin and KGB logos. I just tell myself that sitting in the comfort of relative prosperity and not having to try to save at least something from a company which had to downsize from 6'000 emloyees to 30(!) I should not judge them too harshly.
> 
> but yes, this WWII stuff bothers me to (and I did not put any of these on my website for that reason)
> 
> (I wrote N A Z I eagles and it got changed into four grinning faces. That's a little silly, but whatever. Let's see if "National Socialist" will be censored too. HA! It did not. No such thing as intelligent censorship ;-))


it is a scandal that you post such a fake raketa here on this forum.... This watch was never produced by us.... Our factory lost 166 workers during the fight against the ....... I ask for a little respect!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raketawatches (Feb 21, 2010)

Andrei Raevsky said:


> Agreed on everything: great watch, stupid WWII crap.
> how is the luming?


it is a scandal that you post such a fake raketa here on this forum.... This watch was never produced by us.... Our factory lost 166 workers during the fight against the ....... I ask for a little respect!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ozy (Aug 10, 2009)

raketawatches said:


> it is a scandal that you post such a fake raketa here on this forum.... This watch was never produced by us.... Our factory lost 166 workers during the fight against the ....... I ask for a little respect!!!!!!!!!


:-s:-s:-s:-s


----------



## mjmorrill08 (Nov 10, 2009)

Abbazz said:


> The lume is quite weak and doesn't last long, but that's not really a surprise coming from Raketa.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Abbazz


 Pardon...I am sure that watch did NOT come from Raketa...I find their quality one of the best in Soviet and Russian watches...recalling my history the PWF would never produce a watch with any sort of German markings....I wish some of the Russian watch fans would do their homework before purchasing!


----------



## mjmorrill08 (Nov 10, 2009)

Ozy said:


> :-s:-s:-s:-s


 Why the confusion? Seems pretty self explanitory to me!


----------



## Michael Jerry Mitchell (Nov 5, 2015)

Yeah I heard there are a LOT of fake raketa's out there...


----------



## almondramanrao (Sep 23, 2015)

very nice indeed and the strap looks awesome too!!!


----------



## TOPAZ (Jul 11, 2015)

The combination of an old 2623 movement and a fantasy dial doesn't make a RAKETA...

:-x


----------

